# All encompassing Now Available Refit Thread



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)

Got one? Four? Eight?

Post here.


----------



## Epsilon (Apr 3, 2004)

*I Got it! (and I'm NOT kidding!)*

I got my refit today!!!!!!!!!! Anybody in the Milwaukee area that wants one, I found mine today at Empire Models just off the corner of Greenfield and 71'st. At $45 no less!

Polar Lights... Thomas... I know you are going to hear this a lot as more people get this kit in their hands...

*You guys frikkin ROCK!!!!!!!* :thumbsup: 

I'm just trying to wrap my brain around how to build this monster!!! Now... off to the "detailing" thread...


----------



## Epsilon (Apr 3, 2004)

*Updated!*

I figured you would need photographic proof...

And yes... that's a warp engine compared to my size 11 foot! 

This thing is freaking HUGE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Is that aztech diagram in scale to the kit?


----------



## Epsilon (Apr 3, 2004)

Originally I was going to say "Unfortunately, no..." and add a picture.

Then I wipped out the camera, and whatdaya know! It IS in scale!

That's when I actually READ the instructions and they state that they are actual size.

See attached!


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Looks Fantastic! 

Great Stuff. Can't wait to get mine.

James


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

So there's no need to buy paint templates - they're included. Just photocopy them to regular paper and you're good to go! Cool!


----------



## Epsilon (Apr 3, 2004)

Ziz: exactly!

To quote the aztec sheet:

"This pattern is ACTUAL SIZE and can be photocopied to create enough patterned sections."...

Nice added tidbit, no?!??!

There's also detail describing and showing the aztec patterns on the warp nacelles, pylons, dorsal, and the deflector dish sides.

Unfortunately, they are NOT to scale, but still extremely helpful!


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Cool that saves about $50!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*have you open the bags?*

hows the fit? have you tyr a dry fit to see how it looks?

I need to dust off the TV, the Refit will reside in the living room where I can see it.


----------



## Epsilon (Apr 3, 2004)

Was just playing around with fit. The only obvious seam that I've found so far is at the base of the warp pylons. Seems very sturdy in design (see Thomas' pics about that) but looks like a vertical seem just in front of it is going to be a little obvious.

Other than that, and I would think, the saucer rim (haven't played with that yet) that will require some puttying, it fits pretty snug. I really like how they basically use the hull lines to obscure a lot of the parts-fit. If you have the 1/350 NX-01, think how the saucer sides are done, with the RCS thrusters and the sensor array packages obscuring where the parts join.

Oh... and I hope you have a big frikkin TV, cause you are going to need it!!!!


----------



## Epsilon (Apr 3, 2004)

Strike that... Horizontal and vertical seam, pictured below.

Sorry about the crappy quality, using my camera phone!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hot damn! They are a comin! So tell me how's the detail around the saucer edge? Do the windows line up in between the grooves properly now?


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Epsilon said:


> There's also detail describing and showing the aztec patterns on the warp nacelles, pylons, dorsal, and the deflector dish sides.
> 
> Unfortunately, they are NOT to scale, but still extremely helpful!


 Got access to a copy machine with a zoom/magnification function? :thumbsup:


----------



## Epsilon (Apr 3, 2004)

Nova... tried to take a picture that close, but the phone camera doesn't cut it!!!! But it's pretty close! kinda looks like the attachment below.

And Ziz... sorry, but they are pretty rough diagrams, you would have to make up a cleaner version. Not a gripe, really... just an observation. But still... more than Ertl ever gave us, right?!?!?!?!?! Trust me guys, you are going to love this kit!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hehe, thanks Epsilon. Close is good, over the line is bad


----------



## Quintillus (Jul 2, 2002)

Darnit! I was going to go there, but with all of the hype I decided to order online instead! Arghhhh!


----------



## user1127 (Jun 11, 2002)

Epsilon said:


> I got my refit today!!!!!!!!!! Anybody in the Milwaukee area that wants one, I found mine today at Empire Models just off the corner of Greenfield and 71'st. At $45 no less!
> 
> ..interesting how the usual 'First-to-Have-NX01' ebay sellers have none.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

My hobby shop in Marietta, Georgia says that they will have them on Wednesday. Yippeee!!!!!!


----------



## user1127 (Jun 11, 2002)

Scratch my last comment: They are on Ebay now. Epsilon, what's the length of the clear warp nacelle part?


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

*Pre-ordered mine today*

I went to my local Hobbytown USA to order to my BIG "E" today. When They called their main Midwest distrubitor to place the order they were told that the "item" has been discontinued??????? 

How can something be discontinued when it has just been released??????? 

They (Hobbytown) called another distributor that they have an order for two (2) BIG"E" and placed my order there as well. Barring any unforeseen problems I should have mine in under a week. 

Now I don't know if I want to build the first run if it is going to be the last run. If there is another one there at the store when I pick mine up should Ibuy that one and build it instead?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

This model kit is incredible! Can't wait to start converting it to a Phase II version 1701!

I like the fact that there's an extra secondary hull bottom for the "A" version. It will be fun to build the shuttlebay and other internal parts as a separate model.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Thank you!


----------



## Epsilon (Apr 3, 2004)

User 1127, 

The clear part for inboard warp grilles is about 9 3/4" long, but that's the entire part. The actual _opening_ for the part will allow 9 1/2" to be exposed.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I spent a couple of hours gawking at all the parts. It's a bit overwhelming. Great job on the kit! Here's some pix. I love all the detail in the hangar deck! :thumbsup:


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Thanks Steven! That's very cool.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Hey, great pics, thanks! :thumbsup:

And thanks to you, Thomas, for this awesome model! Hope I can pick one up soon!

Dan


----------



## chunkeymonkey (May 4, 2004)

have'nt got mine in the uk yet.

what's people's general plan for this?

assemble then paint...or....paint then assemble with minor filling and touch up's ???

once i get the kit i will be able to see for myself just wondering what peoples first impression is for tackling this project, mine will include lighting too.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Thank you Thomas, Dave and Polar Lights!

Well, I got my first one yesterday. A very sweet and daunting model
(Lighting and Aztec). Here is a picture of the window saucer pieces:

http://home.centurytel.net/dferrell/Images/RefitWindows.jpg


Later,

Dave


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Just looking at the pics from those who have the kit all ready, all I can say is......

The saucer is a whoping 16" and the Warp Nacelles over 17 1/2" 


OH MY LORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Can't wait to get mine! :devil:

John Nelson
sfcom1


----------



## Konar (Nov 8, 2001)

My local hoppy shop (that stocks Polar Lights) had no idea what I was talking about, and said they couldn't find anything out without a part number.

Happily Steve (CultTVMan) got them on his site just in time, and I ordered from him. Better to wait a couple of days than deal with a shop that isn't willing to put in the extra effort to be aware (or look up a number, for C*sake!).

Thanks Steve!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Just got my sample kits in. As I mentioned on the PL board, I'm glad we have the new garage - I wouldn't have any place to store them!
Thanks for the nice comment Steve.
And congratulations to you Thomas - and thank you for your committment as well. This was a labor of love on your part, and I'm proud to have been a part of it. 

Chris


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank you, Chris! And many more thanks to Rob Bonchune, Steve Cheng, Wes Chilton, Mark Dickson, Daren Dochterman, Gary Kerr, Shane Johnson, William McCullars And a big thank you to Dave Metzner who without his foresight, we never would have had such a kit develop!


----------



## CaptDistraction (Feb 1, 2005)

waiting for mine in the mail. Woot.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

*Doh!*

I forgot to mention Chris as well, doh!

Thank you Chris, I have your art signed from last WF proudly
hanging uncut, in a custom frame, in my computer/visitor room.

Edge


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Thank you Chris for a great box cover and thank you Thomas for a great and accurate kit. My local hobby shop says:" A week and a half to make it out to the West coast". They'll call me. Hmmm....Welllll, hooppidee doopidee...


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

*Take a big bow Thomas,Dave and Chris!*

The E refit kit has to be the HIGHEST watermark for the company that once existed called Polar Lights. we all can see your dedication and commitment to this model and your hard work will pay off in many many ways-at least from all of us privileged to own and build and enjoy this kit. it may seem alittle geekish to note that but i am sure all of us builders and collectors can't express enough our warm thoughts to all of you who have made this a reality!

Thomas- your dedication to make this the most accurate representation of this ship has to be your greatest achievement, unless (unlikely at this time) more 350th scale Trek ships get produced, you can stand by this one as the "ultimate"

Dave- thanks for just getting this done, period.

Chris- your finest art ever-what a magnificent image! :tongue: 
Gary


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

*Secondary Hull*

Ok, I am not sure, but what was the differance between the refit, and the "A" hulls ?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Tholian said:


> Ok, I am not sure, but what was the differance between the refit, and the "A" hulls ?


 Apparently a few panel lines - there are two different hull bottom pieces - and the three ball-shaped sensors around the deflector had a different shape in ST:IV.

Anything else?


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

My case arrives tomorrow by UPS shipped immediately by Doll and Hobby. Those guys wasted NO TIME in getting them out. They also had the lowest price that I could find....38.99. Any one get it cheaper than that? Thanks D & H


----------



## Lord Morbius (Nov 13, 2001)

I have just sent off a cheque for two kits to a U.K. model dealer who i found on the net. £30.00 each, whats that, about 55 bucks? i reckon thats pretty reasonable the whole lot came to £67.00 including postage to me here in Belfast for the two. When i went back onto his site today the price per kit had risen by £2.50, looks like i got in at the right time. So i'm looking forward to recieving my kits in a few days, it seems very quick considering some of you guys in the states still don't have them... maybe this outfit is full of it, but i don't wish to think that (givin' out positive vibes here dude), fingers crossed - M.Pritchard.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

CaptDistraction said:


> waiting for mine in the mail. Woot.


Mine will be here May 2nd from MegaHobbies. I can't wait myself.

Here is hoping and praying this model does so well, RC/Polar Lights considers other 1/350 kits.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

*just got mine!!!!!*

Just got my refit, and all I can say is.....

ALL HAIL THOMAS SASSER AND ALL WHO WORKED SO HARD ON THIS PROJECT!!!!

I am in awe of the sublety and detail in this kit. I never thought that a model company would release a kit that could become a studio miniature itself.

I am going to take my time and make this a model worth showing in a museum...or better yet, making a fan film with.

Thank you again Thomas, Dave, Chris, and all the other folks who created this gift. You will go down in the pantheon of true model building heroes.


----------



## Captain America (Sep 9, 2002)

MartinHatfield said:


> Just got my refit, and all I can say is.....
> 
> ALL HAIL THOMAS SASSER AND ALL WHO WORKED SO HARD ON THIS PROJECT!!!!
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it better myself. Again, Kudos to the whole team for a job EXTREMELY well done!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Raist3001 said:


> My case arrives tomorrow by UPS shipped immediately by Doll and Hobby. Those guys wasted NO TIME in getting them out. They also had the lowest price that I could find....38.99. Any one get it cheaper than that? Thanks D & H


Got a direct link to their website, anybody?

When I do a search under the title I get a few different websites.
Would rather know which one people have gotten decent service from.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Just got 2 today from Mega Hobby, expecting 2 more next week from D & H.

All I can say is WOW !
Just wanted to say thanks to Thomas and Dave and everyone else involved with this kit. You guys rock !!


John F


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Comparison pics with the NX kit.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Tholian said:


> Ok, I am not sure, but what was the differance between the refit, and the "A" hulls ?





John P said:


> Apparently a few panel lines - there are two different hull bottom pieces - and the three ball-shaped sensors around the deflector had a different shape in ST:IV.
> 
> Anything else?


 The vent at the rear base of the neck.

Oh, and the "-A" tacked onto the registry number.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

So, out of curiosity, anyone in Canada have the kit yet? 

Dan


----------



## CaptDistraction (Feb 1, 2005)

mine just shipped out today, but man, I can't wait.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

My two are in, But I don't see my Guy until next month. But it is worth the wait.!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

*I got a new model today!*

Hi,I bought a new model today.It ran me $60 big ones and has Polar lights on the box.Very Well done!,to Polar Lights and Thomas models,this is a kit that will shatter all expectations.I hope the refit isn't the end of the line for big Star Trek kits from Polar Lights.I'm still getting a feel for the refit model.For my first one I will do some painting to it but not an all out paint job,that will be done later to another kit.I want to build and enjoy one now and build a masterpiece later,Thanks,Guy Schlicter.


----------



## TheYoshinator! (Apr 2, 2004)

*How many chasers? 1 out of ?*

I got my "Refit" today, guys. Hobbytown called and I ran for the door!

It's a very sweet birthday present to myself, though 2 days late....

BUT IT'S ALL GOOD!

I've gots mine!

WOHOO!

What's funny is.... I ordered mine on the 18th!

And yes... it's sky blue! So how many are there? 1 out of how many are chaser?

:hat: :hat: :hat:

Btw, when/how can I upload images? 200 posts?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I just got my confirmation from Doll & Hobby that mine shipped today! Woohoo!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Newbie modeler (Apr 11, 2005)

I just received my two refits this evening from Megahobby. I opened one up and couldn't believe my eyes. This thing is HUGE!!!


----------



## fubarcar (Jan 16, 2005)

She hasn't arrived yet (very early next week I am reliably informed), but It would appear that I can select from any one of 456 kits! I already have 3 on pre-order, but I can't afford the other 453 all at once! (BTW, my local store - part of a 17 store chain - tells me that I'm the only one with a pre-order!).

So, economically, I'm figurin'... If I buy 1 kit every 2 months, how much weight will my my loft accept before collapse? I need to live another 76 ish years to grab them all, but I still thought 43 years of age was a good starting point. Maybe the loft structure integrity rather than age was more of a concern, yes?


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Ziz said:


> The vent at the rear base of the neck.



More specifically, the vent was smooth on the refit, ribbed on the -A.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Just got my second one today from MegaHobby! Whoo-hoo! Now, I'll have the extra clear inserts needed for the Phase II nacelles!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

We get our Models here in Seattle this Monday or Tuesday....Gee I can't wait!

I'm not the biggest ST model builder but this kit is just too dang cool! and I have always loved the the first film. I may even make it my next project. 

*Have we broken the record for the number of threads on one single model?*


----------



## CaptDistraction (Feb 1, 2005)

mine arrived yesterday, but the damn postal lady wouldn't walk up to the apt to deliver it. Suprise suprise, I have to drive 10 miles to get to the post office during one of my lunch breaks this week.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Got my 2 from Northstar Hobbies in Mississauga, Canada, last Friday - they're now sold out of their first shipment!


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

*2 CASES at home and i'm HAPPY!*

received my case of Refits from Doll & Hobby today so now i'm happy, the one from MegaHobby came last week. now i have this huge monument of boxes sitting in the living room, a testament to my promise i made Polar Lights last year that i would buy at least eight! now to start on the first two at once!
BEST sci-fi kit i've seen in many years.
BEST Star Trek kit by a long mile!
BEST price-for -plastic you'll ever see(except maybe the C-57)
BEST box art on a Trek kit (although i still love that painting on the original '66 Amt Enterprise box)
BEST thrill on opening the box and gawking i've ever had

WHAT a KIT :wave:


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Well I got one of mine ,but what do I do with my old AMT Little E ?When I brought the new one in I swear I saw her old Nacelles sag even more !I feel as though I am leaving the old wife for the new younger one! I don't think I can bear to get rid of her ,so I may put her over my desk on a new stand.The thing about the new one is just how damned big it is!I know that we knew how big it would be ,but when you open the box it is just over welming ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

You should Search for Spock her 

Viking funeral!


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Any body got an M80?


----------



## Cloudwalker (Sep 25, 2004)

*East Coast Sightings?*

Has anyone seen any hit retail stores on the east coast yet? My local hobby shop put the order in for the refit a couple months ago, and has yet to receive them. I'm in PA, and salivating for this beauty.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hehehe, that was the first thing I did when I opened mine was hold it up to my Bandai E and just freak over how BIG this mutha is! I mean, I KNEW it was big, but nothing really prepares you for the size of this thing in your hands.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Cloudwalker said:


> Has anyone seen any hit retail stores on the east coast yet? My local hobby shop put the order in for the refit a couple months ago, and has yet to receive them. I'm in PA, and salivating for this beauty.


I am in New York and saw it at the hobby store I frequent. But like most, they have been pre-ordered and not on the shelves. The one I saw was behind the counter and reserved for someone.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Nova Designs said:


> Hehehe, that was the first thing I did when I opened mine was hold it up to my Bandai E and just freak over how BIG this mutha is! I mean, I KNEW it was big, but nothing really prepares you for the size of this thing in your hands.


Here is the Big E up against the Bandai and the AMT and the Johny Lightning E .I should have put in my Art Asylum in there as well!Man that is one big model!


----------



## RonH (Apr 10, 2001)

I've asked shops in the Dayton/Cincy area about the kit and they look at me like they have no idea what I'm talking about. So much for supporting your local hobby shop. Mine will arrive from D&H tomorrow.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Where I live at they did not even know it was being produced till I told them about it!Now hobby shop only care about the RC stuff!


----------



## fubarcar (Jan 16, 2005)

*Beautiful!*

Got her today! (actually, three of her!).

Amazing!

The first thing that strikes you OutOfTheBox is the saucer - HUGE!
(It doesn't help your heart rate when you find you can fit the entire AMT/Ertl 1/534th E/A model in a semi-assembled condition onto this one sub-assembly without overlapping the parts, including your mobile phone!). Full dry assembly really hits home - ENORMOUS!

It's almost a snap kit, such is the precision fit of the major parts! 

1st things to impress after the detail; the method of attaching the pylons to the secondary hull is an engineering marvel. The inclusion of an internal shuttle bay in the kit specs was no doubt intrumental in determining the design of the Nacelle/Pylon to Secondary Hull attachment. Stunning!

Hull alignment is also noteworthy OOTB. However, adding small weights to simulate CCFTs does incur minor deflection of the Nacelle pylons. I also noticed that the Nacelles are slightly splayed outwards from the vertical plane OOTB without any weight added - Nevertheless, both of the above are an easy fix.

There are gaps of course, but heck, are they worth a mention? Nah!

So much accuracy! So much plastic! 29.99 GBP is what I paid per kit. To be honest I fully expected to pay 70.00 GBP for this masterpiece. At £29.99 it's a steal, so I treated myself to 3, despite the funny looks from the
too young sales assisistant! (Watcha gonna do? have a battle with 'em? haha... Look, thanks for the kits, now beat it kid!).

Thankyou Thomas, Dave, Chris, all researchers/PL/RC2 personnel, and the guys in China for making this a reality :thumbsup:

(Oops! Bedtime! Think it's also time I looked at the instructions :freak: !)

Oh, BTW -
1) After you take all the parts out, why does the box shrink?
2) Is drool OK as a primer?
3) Does my house look good IN this?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Steven Coffey said:


> Here is the Big E up against the Bandai and the AMT and the Johny Lightning E .I should have put in my Art Asylum in there as well!Man that is one big model!




hahaha that's an awesome photo! :thumbsup:


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

That photo of all 4 Enterprise kits gives me an idea. Has anyone done a Wolf 359-type scenario with vehicles of all shapes and sizes scattered about in battle? It seems if you were to put all of them inside a large box, you could have people take a look through specially located viewing ports. Large scale ships would be closer to the viewer, and smaller scale ships would be in the background. You could then add fiber optic stars on the backside. The illusion would be that of a vast area, when in fact the box would be only about 3ft by 3ft or so.

I'm not sure if that would work, actually. But the photo generated a thought...


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

cinc2020 said:


> That photo of all 4 Enterprise kits gives me an idea. Has anyone done a Wolf 359-type scenario with vehicles of all shapes and sizes scattered about in battle? It seems if you were to put all of them inside a large box, you could have people take a look through specially located viewing ports. Large scale ships would be closer to the viewer, and smaller scale ships would be in the background. You could then add fiber optic stars on the backside. The illusion would be that of a vast area, when in fact the box would be only about 3ft by 3ft or so.
> 
> I'm not sure if that would work, actually. But the photo generated a thought...


At Model shows it is called a Shadow Box. They used to be a wide variety and many people did them. I saw one last weekend where it was inside a Shop where they made Tanks. He had to figures in it, and one was welding behind the piece of steel. On the outside of the box, he had a button, and when you pushed it and held it down, he had a Blue light flicker and it looked just like a Welders arc.
Just that not many people do them anymore because they tend to be big. And can’t fit the tables.
So the idea you have in an excellent one. Wish I thought of it, it would be a neat thing to do.

Good luck with it.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

*My ship has come in*

Now I can honestly say"MY SHIP HAS COME IN!" :hat: 

Hobbytown USA left me a message on my machine saying that the big E is in. But now I have to wait till the week end to get it because we both have the same working hours.  

Now if I'm real lucky I might be able to get a second kit if any are left. :thumbsup: 

Wish me luck.


----------



## Pwesty (Aug 30, 2002)

*The mohter of Moster models.*

Hi Guys
Well it looks like I get to join the club today (and its about time to) I got my Big E 1701-A today. I guess I am in shock at the sheer size of this monster. I just can’t believe it. I am just hoping that PL will do a Reliant I guess I keep my figures cross. Still, cant get over the task of what it going to take to build this just my two cents. Is anybody else in the same spot I am of looking at their kit?
Thanks 
Pw


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I finially got one as well! It was a long-ish wait up here in "The Great White North". $60 Cdn; a good price!

I've barely had time to look at it as I got it as I literally bought it as I was going out of town for the weekend. I've had a cursory inspection and I do have to agree with the comment of why the box shrinks when you take it out?? I am having a heck of a time to get it to fit back in there!


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

w00t!

I got a sealed case of four in today and one of them is a blue styrene version! I feel like I won the lottery!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Got mine yesterday but didn't get a change to post. So...

It's here, it's here.
It's here, it's here, it's here.

I'ts here, it's here... And it's big!

So, the question is, should I open the box or what?


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Yea, I got my two a week and a half ago and forgot to post. just two much in awe I guess.


----------



## Cloudwalker (Sep 25, 2004)

I got mine in the mail yesterday from Starship Modeler. I got tired of waiting for my local hobby store to get it in. They tell me it's back ordered, and the folks at SM say that back orders wont be getting filled until July or later. So if anyone wants a kit before then, I suggest ordering one.

That aside, here's what I have to say about the kit:

WOW!


Thomas even went so far as to design the kits hull seams to fit into an internal groove, which will guarantee the non-existance of seam light leaks, and it also provides much more structual integrity. The only annoying thing, in my opinion, are the posts right behind the area where i need to mount LEDs for the saucer registery floods and planetary sensor floods. I still haven't figured out how to get them out of my way, but maintain a secure and properly aligned anchor for the bridge piece and PSA.


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

Cloudwalker said:


> Thomas even went so far as to design the kits hull seams to fit into an internal groove, which will guarantee the non-existance of seam light leaks, and it also provides much more structual integrity. The only annoying thing, in my opinion, are the posts right behind the area where i need to mount LEDs for the saucer registery floods and planetary sensor floods. I still haven't figured out how to get them out of my way, but maintain a secure and properly aligned anchor for the bridge piece and PSA.



Those posts were the doing of the moldmakers. Thom had designed the holes those posts fill to be LED mounting holes, but the folks in China failed to understand that.

I'd suggest drilling and mounting the LEDs into the posts themselves, or removing the posts altogether and devising other means of locating the parts properly.

Shane


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Gentlemen, start your Dremels!


----------



## Cloudwalker (Sep 25, 2004)

lastguardian said:


> Those posts were the doing of the moldmakers. Thom had designed the holes those posts fill to be LED mounting holes, but the folks in China failed to understand that.


Well that's good to know. And here I thought Thomas was just being a masochistic bastard. heehee

Well I bought a dremel yesterday. It's going to be getting plenty of use...especially on my Ertl self-destruct Enterprise, which i'll be using to test aztec techniques.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It is official! I got my refit today!!! I thought I would not be able to get one, but I found enought money to get it. I got mine from Starfury Models. Thanks,Dave!
Now I have a lot of reading to do, of all the post. The first thing I did was to see if the neon lights, that I bought for the nacelles fit. Works good.

I will have to finish the models I am working on, before I start this one. It is a big boat. 
Thanks Thomas.


----------

